# Archive recordings to DVD ?



## fergiet (Feb 4, 2011)

The Virgin Media V+ Boxes can archive recordings to a DVD or VCR via scart.

Does the VM TiVo allow archiving to dvd via scart ?


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Haven't seen the archive type option on the new Tivo like the one that is on the V+ box BUT the scart on the VM Tivo puts out the same as the HDMI albeit not in HD so as before you can record to DVD or VCR in realtime but not in the background as V+.

If recording to DVD you may find that DRM stops you recording


----------



## okonski_uk (Dec 28, 2000)

No. There are no menu options to allow this (like in the S1).


----------



## merlin (Jul 22, 2002)

However, you can connect to the SCART and copy programs onto DVD or VCR...


----------



## WooLLsterQ (Feb 14, 2011)

Archiving is coming soon and will be part of the ethernet/network feature.


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

merlin said:


> However, you can connect to the SCART and copy programs onto DVD or VCR...


VCR. Bless. 

And when you say "soon" WooLLsterQ...?


----------



## fergiet (Feb 4, 2011)

merlin said:


> However, you can connect to the SCART and copy programs onto DVD or VCR...


While you are doing this can you watch a a tv prog ?


----------



## M_at (Dec 10, 2000)

fergiet said:


> While you are doing this can you watch a a tv prog ?


No because the SCART is just a down-sampled output of whatever is on the HDMI.

The V+ box has independent SCART sockets which is why it can do it.


----------

